# Wood wheel truing question



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2017)

Can wood rims be straightened by a simple truing or is there more to it since they are wood.  Is there anyone in SoCal that does it?  Anyone out of socal that can do it? I would love to make my new set one that I can put some Deans tires on and ride.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 5, 2017)

I've trued several wood rim wheels the same way as steel rims with no issue. I suppose it would depend on how out of round they are. For rims with radical bends steaming or soaking then clamping them between flat surfaces is often used.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> I've trued several wood rim wheels the same way as steel rims with no issue. I suppose it would depend on how out of round they are. For rims with radical bends steaming or soaking then clamping them between flat surfaces is often used.



Thank you


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Can wood rims be straightened by a simple truing or is there more to it since they are wood.  Is there anyone in SoCal that does it?  Anyone out of socal that can do it? I would love to make my new set one that I can put some Deans tires on and ride.



Good question; how hard did you look??
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wh...g-beach-cycle-swap-build-true-hub-work.78293/


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol...I didn't think he did wood rims.


----------



## Dick Rath (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm surprised not to see Stutzman's Wheel Shop not mentioned on this thread. The owner and proprietor is Noah Stutzman and he is a craftsman
with unbelievable talents. He will produce a 28" wooden rim, drilled and countersunk with the number spoke holes that you specify with your order along with the width of the rim. While all but one set of the many rims he has made for me have been for single tube tires, he did make a set profiled for clincher tires for me a while ago. I have ordered rims made of select Maple as well as of white Oak. The rims arrive sanded and ready for varnish, paint, or lacquer. Every rim he has produced for me has been absolutely true and perfect in every respect. The price per rim is $80.00 each plus shipping (about 20 bucks). In my view they'd be a bargain at 3 times the price. Additionally Noah has produced wooden fender in the same choice of hardwoods for about $110. each.  Lacing up and truing one of Noah's rims is a pleasure. Additionally, for many of my restorations I must pin stripe the rims after varnishing or painting, but before lacing with spokes, and the job is made very easy and fast because the rims are true and perfectly round. Stutzman's Wheel Shop is located at 33656, County Road -12 in Baltic, Ohio  43804

You will find Noah a pleasure to deal with. When ever I unpack a set of his rims I shake my head in wonder how could he possibly produce these things at such a price.  Have a look at some of the bikes I've restored  on my website ( www.timemachineslimited.com ), all the perfect rims you'll see were made by Noah the not-so-perfect ones were restored by me before I met Noah.

Dick Rath
Time Machines, Ltd.
angelasgrandpa@aol.com


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 9, 2017)

Dick, 

What is the usual time to wait for a rim when you order?  Is it a few days to wait of maybe longer like a week for instance? 

Also, I think we need to send him a sample if I remember correctly.  He can match it up to our particular request right?

Always enjoy looking at your restorations Dick.  Just lovely work rarely seen today ...!!!

Bill


----------



## Dick Rath (Jan 9, 2017)

Bill,

Thank you for the nice compliment. I really need to update my web-site. I've actually done about a dozen full restorations since my last update.

I think the longest I ever waited for a set of rims from Noah was 3 weeks and that was about 3 years ago. On average I'd guess you'd be looking at about a week to 10 days. Call him with your requirements and ask for a delivery time, he is usually accurate to within a day or two. Virtually all of my work ends up with either smooth model RD single tube tires or universal display tires so the O.D. profile is really the same for both. If you are looking for a clincher profile you should either send Noah a sample or provide a very accurate drawing with dimensions for all the profile's cuts and undercut.

At the end of the day he can, and will, match just about anything you want. He really does not keep a stock; everything is custom made which is why his prices seem so incredible to me.

Dick


----------

